
Firefox 45: Discontinuing the Tab Groups Feature - alexandrerond
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-removal
======
alexandrerond
I think Mozilla has completely missed the point on how tabgroups are and why
they are not something that can be replaced by bookmarks...

"Removing the Tab Groups feature will make it easier for us to improve
Firefox". Yes, how, what? What was the problem? What is the new thing that is
so incompatible with tab groups that this has to go away from the code?

I found the feature recently and thought, oh, how nice, and since then I have
tabs grouped by topics. For some topics (like research), I need many tabs
open, but when I'm not working on them they are just nicely hidden in their
group. And I can go back to the browsing state I was at a later moment.

At least they offer alternatives and a clear migration path. That is good even
if the explanation sucks.

